# Tour Star Grips



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Tour Star Products for the great customer service I have received in the last couple of days! Great products and great service is what keeps me coming back for more! Brett Crawford will answer all questions in a timely manner which in this day of age is rare!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*tour star*

how do u get a hold of tour star


----------



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

Web address is www.tourstarproducts.com then go to contact and email. You will get a fast response!


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

You cant go wrong with Tourstar. Brett Crawford is a great guy and will get you what you need fast. You can also get them at FTU in Houston.


----------

